# Official 2012 R35 GTR Press Release! 550ps, 632Nm 0-100: 2.8sec



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

NISSAN | Nissan Releases the 2012 Model Year Nissan GT-R

GT-R(0-100Km/h 2.8sec)R35 12MY #lovecars #NISSAN #gt-r - YouTube :thumbsup:


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

Anybody know
How much is 
the price increase?
Track pack option?
Ceramic brake option?
:clap:


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

£74,450.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

A full report and write up of the GTROC's attendance at the launch in Germany and UK can be found on the GTROC's website: GTR Owners Club ? the official car club for all Nissan GT-R and Nissan Skyline owners and enthusiasts Over 20 GTROC members have been to these events and seen at first hand all about the MY12 GT-R


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

oh, and plenty of Nurburgring pictures as well. Silverstone pics to follow


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Awesome review! Looks fab - Am going to order an MY'13 shortly I think as mine will be 2.5 years old by then and be ready for an upgrade - judging by price increases it shouldn't be over £80K by then either (finger crossed).


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Great write-up that answers a lot of questions I had. Wonder if the new diff oil will be used on all cars when serviced or is there something specifically different about the my12 diffs?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it's amazing how Nissan are upgrading the car each year. I think they knew when they built it what the engine was capable of and each year they will up the power a bit and make the odd other change. I still believe that upgrading my current car is a much more financially sensible route to take until a 'big' change comes in either in styling or performance. I think many owners are pushing their cars on in line with the upgrades that Nissan are bringing out each year.

Having driven the MY11 and MY12 ( I think) I can't justify the cost to change over my MY10 car....not knocking anyone that does as each to their own but always said each new car I buy has to be 'significantly better' than the one I have or there is no point in changing and I don't think we are there yet to justify the loss and spending 74k on a new one. 

Well done Nissan though....the stock car should easily be a 911T killer :thumbsup:


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> I think it's amazing how Nissan are upgrading the car each year. I think they knew when they built it what the engine was capable of and each year they will up the power a bit and make the odd other change. I still believe that upgrading my current car is a much more financially sensible route to take until a 'big' change comes in either in styling or performance. I think many owners are pushing their cars on in line with the upgrades that Nissan are bringing out each year.
> 
> Having driven the MY11 and MY12 ( I think) I can't justify the cost to change over my MY10 car....not knocking anyone that does as each to their own but always said each new car I buy has to be 'significantly better' than the one I have or there is no point in changing and I don't think we are there yet to justify the loss and spending 74k on a new one.
> 
> Well done Nissan though....the stock car should easily be a 911T killer :thumbsup:


Hi steve, how do you feel your 650r compares to the MY12 from a seat of the pants acceleration point of view ?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> A full report and write up of the GTROC's attendance at the launch in Germany and UK can be found on the GTROC's website: GTR Owners Club ? the official car club for all Nissan GT-R and Nissan Skyline owners and enthusiasts Over 20 GTROC members have been to these events and seen at first hand all about the MY12 GT-R


Nice write up John! But why does your video labelled "fun at Silverstone" link to a Japanese video of a Japanese track?

BTW, that video shows the official 0-60mph time at 2.72 seconds 
Truly unbelievable.
Has any car with a similar power to weight ratio ever got close to that time?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> Having driven the MY11 and MY12 ( I think) I can't justify the cost to change over my MY10 car....not knocking anyone that does as each to their own but always said each new car I buy has to be 'significantly better' than the one I have or there is no point in changing and I don't think we are there yet to justify the loss and spending 74k on a new one.


This is the old argument isn't it?
Because I am of exactly the same opinion.
The R35 is so flippin good that it makes me wonder how many people actually use it's full performance. You see so many a few years old that have never been tracked or launched.

Would I notice the upgrade? Without a doubt.
Does the increase in perfomance justify trading up a 2nd hand one to new and paying £30k? Not in my view, no way. I live on an income and am not a member of the millionaires club. 

In my mildly tweaked MY10 I get 95% of the capability for 60% of the price.
Yes, I'd like a new one. Who wouldn't? But in the real world I can't justfy it.

But good luck to those that can buy a new one. Just get out there and use it properly! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Hi steve, how do you feel your 650r compares to the MY12 from a seat of the pants acceleration point of view ?


Mine definitely feels faster according to my bum dyno but I am running bigger boost and circa 620/630bhp on 99 Ron fuel so the 2012 is at a big disadvantage really. One thing that I did really notice a difference in between the MY10 car and the MY11 was the suspension...the MY10 stock car felt really soggy in comparison to the MY11 and the MY12 has moved the 'feel' on again. However, I have changed the anti roll bars and the MY11 felt soft compared to mine and not as pointy if that makes sense....also got much more understeer, as seen on my video driving the MY11, than I get in mine. 

I think it all boils down to do you want to mod your car and get the same/more or would you prefer to leave it stock and just buy the newer models as and when they come out....all personal preference really and a big part of the enjoyment of owning the car is modding scene for me. Might be the Scot in me but I don't part with cash easily and I need to know I am getting more for my money to make it feel worth it.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Mine definitely feels faster according to my bum dyno but I am running bigger boost and circa 620/630bhp on 99 Ron fuel so the 2012 is at a big disadvantage really. One thing that I did really notice a difference in between the MY10 car and the MY11 was the suspension...the MY10 stock car felt really soggy in comparison to the MY11 and the MY12 has moved the 'feel' on again. However, I have changed the anti roll bars and the MY11 felt soft compared to mine and not as pointy if that makes sense....also got much more understeer, as seen on my video driving the MY11, than I get in mine.
> 
> I think it all boils down to do you want to mod your car and get the same/more or would you prefer to leave it stock and just buy the newer models as and when they come out....all personal preference really and a big part of the enjoyment of owning the car is modding scene for me. Might be the Scot in me but I don't part with cash easily and I need to know I am getting more for my money to make it feel worth it.


Tend to agree with you, havent modded as far as you yet, but the y-pipe and custom tune ,still feels awesome to me, guess i would also need a bigger differentiator to part with the extra cash, still love my MY10 :thumbsup:


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

CT17 said:


> This is the old argument isn't it?
> Because I am of exactly the same opinion.
> The R35 is so flippin good that it makes me wonder how many people actually use it's full performance. You see so many a few years old that have never been tracked or launched.
> 
> ...


Well said :thumbsup:


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

ROG350Z said:


> Awesome review! Looks fab - Am going to order an MY'13 shortly I think as mine will be 2.5 years old by then and be ready for an upgrade - judging by price increases it shouldn't be over £80K by then either (finger crossed).


The 2013 will still have exactly the same drl's, bet you!!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Mine definitely feels faster according to my bum dyno but I am running bigger boost and circa 620/630bhp on 99 Ron fuel so the 2012 is at a big disadvantage really. One thing that I did really notice a difference in between the MY10 car and the MY11 was the suspension...the MY10 stock car felt really soggy in comparison to the MY11 and the MY12 has moved the 'feel' on again. However, I have changed the anti roll bars and the MY11 felt soft compared to mine and not as pointy if that makes sense....also got much more understeer, as seen on my video driving the MY11, than I get in mine.
> 
> I think it all boils down to do you want to mod your car and get the same/more or would you prefer to leave it stock and just buy the newer models as and when they come out....all personal preference really and a big part of the enjoyment of owning the car is modding scene for me. Might be the Scot in me but I don't part with cash easily and I need to know I am getting more for my money to make it feel worth it.


Put very well & if i was "more" into the modding scene then i'd probably stick with my current MY10, but i'd not be comfortable going higher than the 630ish i'm sat at now.

I used a slightly different logic being that although the performance may indeed be delivered differently, i'm very sure my modified MY10 is NOT able to hit 100kmh in 2.8 secs so even with the benefit of 80bhp i'm still only at best going to keep up. Add in all the other upgrades & i'm very sure i'd be quicker round track in a stock MY12 than i would in my MY10. The difference is unlikely to be vast but should be noticable.

It's a gimme i'll upgrade the discs & pads (unless stock on the MY12 are much improved) & i'm very likely to change the zorst & get a custom map, so that would then take the game even further. Add in the slightly more modern interior, better servicing schedule, slightly lower running costs & the other minor uplifts & it sounds like the perfect car.

The only niggle i have is how big the uplift to MY13 may be as i could stick with mine for another year & make the move then, but my maths tells me the overall cost to change now is the lowest i'll see & thus better value.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like Nissan have moved the whole game forward. 

I was one of the fortunate few to drive the 2012 car at Silverstone and it was immediately apparent that the car was crisper and more punchy higher up the rev range, but still have a nagging suspicion that we were not driving the full 2012 model with *all* the changes.

I stand to be corrected of course, but even with the changes I witnessed, the car is totally awesome.

Will I order a MY12 or wait that is the question.........


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Looks like Nissan have moved the whole game forward.
> 
> I was one of the fortunate few to drive the 2012 car at Silverstone and it was immediately apparent that the car was crisper and more punchy higher up the rev range, but still have a nagging suspicion that we were not driving the full 2012 model with *all* the changes.
> 
> ...


Unless you are in the habit of changing your car every year, I can't see the point John.
Of course some have to have the latest model of everything, but for example, I was quite happy to keep my iPhone 3GS until the 4S came out and the difference was worthwhile.
If I had a 4, I don't personally think it would have been worth the cost to change.

Likewise, if I had a MY11, then the difference to a MY12 would not be worth taking that initial year's depreciation hit (which admittedly so far has been very light).

My philosophy is to skip at least 2 generations to really notice the changes.
However, a MY12 with Track Pack? Now you're talking!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> Nice write up John! But why does your video labelled "fun at Silverstone" link to a Japanese video of a Japanese track?


Sorry, you are quite correct, wrong link. But to be fair the Japanese video is better  So I will change it. Thanks


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I forgot to say. Though it was myself that uploaded the news story it was written by John and Eddie. Considerable thanks to the both of them and to Rob for providing some photos as well


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Unless you are in the habit of changing your car every year, I can't see the point John.
> Of course some have to have the latest model of everything, but for example, I was quite happy to keep my iPhone 3GS until the 4S came out and the difference was worthwhile.
> If I had a 4, I don't personally think it would have been worth the cost to change.
> 
> ...


David, you are already ahead of me! With my car already 'adapted' for the use I give it, I think you are 100% correct. 

Might be tempted by something else I saw at the presentation though


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Apologies for this but... has anyone heard anything about a new colour or two?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

nurburgringgtr said:


> David, you are already ahead of me! With my car already 'adapted' for the use I give it, I think you are 100% correct.
> 
> Might be tempted by something else I saw at the presentation though


Embargo is passed now, John, feel free to say what!
Track Pack? I have to say I would find that very tempting depending on pricing. When can we expect to find out UK pricing (or indeed, availability)?

Club Track edition seems a bit pointless to me. If you want a dedicated non-road legal track weapon, there have to be cheaper to run/buy options than a GT-R.

But a dual purpose Track Pack 2012 (retaining the rear seats for me), would be awesome.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Naranja said:


> Apologies for this but... has anyone heard anything about a new colour or two?


Not for 2012.
I'm holding out for the return of Midnght Purple. You know they have to!

Although Daytona Blue looks like being the colour of choice if you're going for the Track Pack as the seats are trimmed in blue.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I thought the power figure would be greater but all editions are dynoing + 20bhp more than stated so the 2012 should show 570bhp stock.

Wonder whether 650bhp is available with a simple remap and exhaust??

D


----------



## avster (Sep 17, 2010)

12 MY GTR VS 11 MY GTR

550BHP 530BHP
632 n/m torque 612n/m torque
197 mph top speed 197 mph top speed
24.5 mpg 24mpg
0-60 in 2.8seconds 3.0 seconds


----------



## avster (Sep 17, 2010)

For what it's worth if i was guessing at what the MY15 or the MY16 spec/performance might be I'd say.

625 BHP
700 N/M Torque
203 mph top speed
26-27 mpg
0-60 mph in 2.4 seconds


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

Excellent write up John and Eddie....

Honestly, I was expecting a bit more from the MY12 specially, when we were told about the Engine Modifications etc. at the presentation. 
My feeling is the same as John as I was one fortunate to drive the GTR plated car at Silverstone and doubt it was a full Spec MY12...

I guess it would make sense to wait for the MY13 !


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Before this "I don't think it was a full MY12" unfounded rumour starts getting out of control, why would Nissan allow the press to drive that same car the day before as a full production MY12 if it wasn't?

Likewise, two senior people at Nissan confirmed to me that both the LHD black Swiss plated one I drove and the "GT-R" plated grey one were MY12s. Not "almost MY12 minus a few things".

These will be going into production any week now, I imagine the final spec is all but signed off.

Did any 2011 owners feel the 2012's suspension was a bit softer in roll?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Before this "I don't think it was a full MY12" unfounded rumour starts getting out of control, why would Nissan allow the press to drive that same car the day before as a full production MY12 if it wasn't?
> 
> Likewise, two senior people at Nissan confirmed to me that both the LHD black Swiss plated one I drove and the "GT-R" plated grey one were MY12s. Not "almost MY12 minus a few things".
> 
> ...


I have had 100% confirmation that the Swiss registered car and the grey one with GTR on the front plate were 2012 models in their entirety.

In the report, it was an opinion not a guaranteed fact.

I personally found the suspension a little more compliant than the 2011 model and vastly better than the original 2009. Turn in was excellent as I described.


----------



## JamesCB (Dec 1, 2010)

Another promo video here - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkqULFk8k_8

Reviews have been as positive as you'd expect! - 2012 Nissan GT-R review | MY2012 GT-R reviews | carbuzz.co.uk


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

JamesCB said:


> Another promo video here - 2012 Nissan GT-R revealed - first promo - YouTube
> 
> Reviews have been as positive as you'd expect! - 2012 Nissan GT-R review | MY2012 GT-R reviews | carbuzz.co.uk


My car appears on the first video at 22 seconds in. I think I deserve some advertising rights!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Why no official Nissan pics on here?

Here are the Track Pack seats. I'm a bit underwhelmed personally. Bolsters look possibly less prominent than the Black Edition Recaros? They have the "sticky sheet" cloth that Mizuno-san mentioned to give extra grip!









Possibly the only visible cosmetic change on a non-Track Pack 2012?
Subtle, but lovely.









Here is a Japanese vid with a close up of Arcam Eddie and Geetak Bhalla's ugly mugs at the Nurburgring event!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

GTROC's own nodding dogs at 12.20!!

yes, yes, yes....


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> GTROC's own nodding dogs at 12.20!!
> 
> yes, yes, yes....


Personally only being polite to an elderly gentleman and genius. I cannot speak for Eddie or Geetak


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm there too!

Most eclectic PowerPoint presentation ever!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Can't believe nobody's posted a pic of this on here yet. It's what I would buy if I had the money (but with the rear seats retained):










When are we going to find out the UK price for the Track Pack option?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Can't believe nobody's posted a pic of this on here yet. It's what I would buy if I had the money (but with the rear seats retained):
> 
> When are we going to find out the UK price for the Track Pack option?


Pity about the colour


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

avster said:


> 12 MY GTR VS 11 MY GTR
> 
> 
> 550BHP 530BHP
> ...


A couple of corrections made from what I've read.

550PS 530PS
632 n/m torque 612n/m torque
197 mph top speed 196 mph top speed
24.5 mpg 24mpg
0-60 in 2.8seconds 2.9 seconds

Anders


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

What will be the last model R35 ? MY13 or later ?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ChuckUK said:


> What will be the last model R35 ? MY13 or later ?


Mizuno-san said another 5 years, last year. So possibly 2015. 
That would make it a very long lived model as it was launched in 2007 in Japan.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Can't believe nobody's posted a pic of this on here yet. It's what I would buy if I had the money (but with the rear seats retained):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking out for these details as well. 

The track pack car at the ring rode noticeably lower, as a result, presumably, of the Nordring developed bilsteins/ springs. Like the sound of brake cooling too.

Interesting comment in the press release re reducing pad/disc parts cost, but not sure if this meant for the new carbon jobbies


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes I think the reduced pad/disc pricing was referring to the CCM options. I doubt they would ever be cost-effective for serious track use.
Ask any GT3 RS owner; first thing they do is take off the CCM discs and store them for resale time! 
Shame, because the reduction in rotating unsprung mass would be very welcome.

I've heard that the HPCs have no news about Track Pack yet...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the clubs write up is here David

The GTROC first report on the MY12 GT-R

pic's as well


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

When will nissan UK announcing the new price also the track pack option ?
Oh no another wait :sadwavey:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

B27il said:


> When will nissan UK announcing the new price also the track pack option ?
> Oh no another wait :sadwavey:


The standard model price is on the 3rd post of this thread, right after you asked the first time!

Likewise, I've already said, Track Pack will not be announced until December. Not long to wait.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Can't believe nobody's posted a pic of this on here yet. It's what I would buy if I had the money (but with the rear seats retained):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't they basically Nismo wheels? Keen to hear what the Track pack car will consist of


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> A couple of corrections made from what I've read.
> 
> 550PS 530PS
> 632 n/m torque 612n/m torque
> ...


It's 0-100kph so 0-62mph in 2.8. I believe the actual time was 2.72 but for the sake of fairness Nissan are rounding it up to 2.8.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

w8pmc said:


> It's 0-100kph so 0-62mph in 2.8. I believe the actual time was 2.72 but for the sake of fairness Nissan are rounding it up to 2.8.


On the Japanese video, they show the 0-100km/h time as 2.84 seconds, 0-60mph in 2.72.

HCOxe_LRtEg#!


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> The standard model price is on the 3rd post of this thread, right after you asked the first time!
> 
> Likewise, I've already said, Track Pack will not be announced until December. Not long to wait.


thanks for the info Sir
but sometimes time goes sooo... slow 
really love the track pack, but hate the track pack seat
I think black leather recaro is better :clap: than that grey/blue fabric
hope Nissan UK read this and make the carbon fiber diffuser and air guide as an option instead of the track pack
since track pack has no side & curtain airbag and also minus the rear seat for my kids


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Put very well & if i was "more" into the modding scene then i'd probably stick with my current MY10, but i'd not be comfortable going higher than the 630ish i'm sat at now.
> 
> I used a slightly different logic being that although the performance may indeed be delivered differently, i'm very sure my modified MY10 is NOT able to hit 100kmh in 2.8 secs so even with the benefit of 80bhp i'm still only at best going to keep up. Add in all the other upgrades & i'm very sure i'd be quicker round track in a stock MY12 than i would in my MY10. The difference is unlikely to be vast but should be noticable.
> 
> ...


I would be interested to see if the launch software has changed on the MY12 car or whether it is the same MY11 software....if it's the same any car running LC4 with 600+ bhp should hit those numbers....we have seen a few lightly tuned cars doing sub 3 sec 60 sprints. Even if it's revised again sure Cobb, Ben, Thistle and Iain will release the update. I don't think even my highly tuned bum dyno could tell the difference between 2.8 and 2.9 though.

Agree on the costs to change being now....I am just struggling to justify in my head the point in changing but each to their own. If you have the cash and want the new one why not! Whatever car anyone is running be it stock or modified we are all running epic machines right now:thumbsup:


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> Aren't they basically Nismo wheels? Keen to hear what the Track pack car will consist of


from Nissan japan web

track pack consist of :

- Rear seat less (quilting cross mat attached)
- Rays spec-V aluminum forged wheel (black quartz chrome color coat)
- Nordring Suspension setup
- Carbon w/ air duct front spoiler
- Air guide for brake cooling (front and rear)
- High Grip fabric recaro seat


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

£15k up on the price I paid for MY2010....we are now entering a serious debate on sheer performace vs overall satisfaction. I dont doubt for a moment that the £74.5k price still represents excellent value for the performance, but lets face it, as we are surely getting that much closer to £80k this brings a lot of other manufacturer 2nd hand prices, which represent bangs for bucks and an opportunity to experience another level of refinement.

Please dont get me wrong as I love the GT-R, but I also like the idea of having plays with Astons, GT3's, Massers, new M5's, C63 AMG Coupes etc. I know that these wont come close to giving the sheer grunt and speed that I get from the GT-R, but surely now that I have had the pleasure, it maybe time to assess other brands offerings.

Perhaps someone will start a debate on the value vs performance vs exclusivity vs experience that a £80k car will need to provide...


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

anilj said:


> Perhaps someone will start a debate on the value vs performance vs exclusivity vs experience that a £80k car will need to provide...


I think you just did....


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I think they will never get to 7:19 as the video posts 7:2X. Another view is that 30K difference between the MY10 and MY12,13 and for 30K I am going to SVM lol.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> I think you just did....


Hey Andy, I think that you should start one on a new thread and I bet that you will get lots of interesting comments. You always get nice comments and nobody will question your wisdom...do it....do it...idiot...ha

I definitely think that the GT-R needs to be debated in the overall sense, especially as it is now going to be £80k after wrapping and other mods....

It has certainly made me think.....:thumbsup:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> On the Japanese video, they show the 0-100km/h time as 2.84 seconds, 0-60mph in 2.72.
> 
> HCOxe_LRtEg#!


My bad, i'd misread another article


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

anilj said:


> Hey Andy, I think that you should start one on a new thread and I bet that you will get lots of interesting comments. You always get nice comments and nobody will question your wisdom...do it....do it...idiot...ha
> 
> I definitely think that the GT-R needs to be debated in the overall sense, especially as it is now going to be £80k after wrapping and other mods....
> 
> It has certainly made me think.....:thumbsup:


Sure I will get flamed for the following but......

Totally agree with you....I would not swap put my car just now but you are entering a different market sector at that money. I love the turbos and the feeling of the GT-R more than anything else I have driven to date but the Market changes at that cash level.

Acklam Car Centre Ltd : 2010 10 Reg Porsche 911 (997) GT COUPE GT3 GENERATION 2


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

*Nodding*



charles charlie said:


> GTROC's own nodding dogs at 12.20!!
> 
> yes, yes, yes....
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

In many ways I am feeling rather relieved that these changes weren't more extensive. I see little reason to trade up from a MY11 given the marginal differences, when compared to the MY11 vs. MY10 I had before. I have got nowhere near the performance limits of my unmodded car and still haven't launched yet but am keen to find a good excuse to try it.

I am also not terribly keen on those RAYS wheels, they look suspiciously like a black version of the wheels I had on my old 350z.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Heading for 50% more than I paid for my car new, and I just can't ignore that.

Still a definitive buy for new to GTR customers though.

Eddie's unofficial but still official'ish track pack :
Nordring track bilsteins + v-spec splitter+ take out rear seat and replace with quilted covers made by my mum = circa £15k :thumbsup:


----------



## Lofvis (Nov 19, 2010)

So on Nissan's homepage it states that Premium is more expensive then black edition?!
Premium 9,618,000 yen
Black 9,471,000 yen
NISSAN | Nissan Releases the 2012 Model Year Nissan GT-R

What I'm missing??


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> Heading for 50% more than I paid for my car new, and I just can't ignore that.
> 
> Still a definitive buy for new to GTR customers though.
> 
> ...


15k is damn expensive bilstein and quilted cover:chairshot 
I'd rather buy another car with 15 k in my pocket


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

they have different spec's in Japan, I know I ordered a JDM 4 years ago


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

B27il said:


> 15k is damn expensive bilstein and quilted cover:chairshot
> I'd rather buy another car with 15 k in my pocket


Welcome to GTR parts prices.

The spec v splitter is just short of £5k and the bilsteins, around £10k imported to your door.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

The septic tanks seem to be getting a carbon spoiler 

Official 2013 ( 2012 Global) GTR Info: 545HP (550PS) 0-60 in 2.72 secs - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Here's an interesting point:
LHD cars are lighter than RHD cars for MY12 owing to the changes to suspension. So the speeds and other stats, especially 0-60. Was that a RHD or LHD car? Just a thought

And I bet no-one else has raised that! Trust the GTROC members to know more than anyone else


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> The septic tanks seem to be getting a carbon spoiler
> 
> Official 2013 ( 2012 Global) GTR Info: 545HP (550PS) 0-60 in 2.72 secs - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


God dammit, looks cool too. 
Mind you, they are in 2013 already.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

It's a nice bunch of changes. Will be interesting to see where they price the NCCB brakes both as an upgrade and as replacement costs.

I'm amazed the Track Pack doesn't have any extra coolers though, especially with the extra power again for the 2012.


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

In one of the articles it say's "the dampers have got new programming" to slightly better the ride comfort.
Does that mean that it can be duplicated by systems like Cobb?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

scoobyc said:


> Great write-up that answers a lot of questions I had. Wonder if the new diff oil will be used on all cars when serviced or is there something specifically different about the my12 diffs?


The "new" oil can be used in any of the R35 series.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Arcam said:


> The "new" oil can be used in any of the R35 series.


Is it better than the Pentosin FFL4 or similar?

How much is it?

D


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> Is it better than the Pentosin FFL4 or similar?
> 
> How much is it?
> 
> D


It is Diff oil NOT tranmission oil David, made by Motul and approx twice the price of the Castrol oil used in ealier cars.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Guy said:


> It's a nice bunch of changes. Will be interesting to see where they price the NCCB brakes both as an upgrade and as replacement costs.
> 
> I'm amazed the Track Pack doesn't have any extra coolers though, especially with the extra power again for the 2012.


Did you keep your CCM brakes on your Porsches or did you swap them out for iron ones?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Arcam said:


> It is Diff oil NOT tranmission oil David, made by Motul and approx twice the price of the Castrol oil used in ealier cars.


Ahhh..doh!

Note to self - read, digest and then post.

D


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> Did you keep your CCM brakes on your Porsches or did you swap them out for iron ones?


I destroyed three pairs of PCCBs (4xfront, 2xrear). Porsche replaced the first pair of fronts as 'goodwill' after 9,000 miles after I argued based on what they'd said in the brochure. When all four went at about 18,000 miles I switched to PF discs. Remember the car was running 630bhp later on though and did a lot of VMax and Trackdays.

The newer PCCBs are apparently larger and better made and have suffered far less failures, but all CCB discs do still wear and the GTR will do so given it's weight.

That said they still last a lot longer than steels, are much lighter and save ever cleaning the wheels from brakedust.

The issue is simply relative cost. If they last 3-4x as long as steels, then it's reasonable to pay 3-4x as much for replacements and similar extra up-front. If a set of NCCBs was priced as an £6-8k option with replacement discs done at about £5k per pair then it would make sense and they might get good take-up. The problem is that if they price them as a £15k option and spare discs are £10k per pair then it'll just be an option that few people will ever buy. It's like how they priced the Egoist and SpecV in Japan, they're twice the price of the stock car, with very minor differences - net result really low sales. They sold one SpecV here, solely because of the price. If they'd priced it a more reasonable £20k above the stock cars, they would have sold a lot more. I'd personally have paid £20k extra for a SpecV when buying mine, but no way at £50k extra.

The only people who sell significant volumes of CCBs are those who put them on the cars standard, such as Porsche for CGT and GT2 models, Lambo SL etc. All Ferraris now come with CCB as standard since 2008. When it's an option few people choose it, even on GT3RS most cars come from the factory with steels, there were 7 for sale through Porsche UK dealers recently of the latest RS model, not one had CCBs.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Just received this from MH:


GT-R MY12

Unique asymmetric suspension settings on RHD cars 

Rear view camera now standard 

New track focused version to come to the UK 


0 - 60 mph on 2.8 seconds.


Significant improvements to the engine, chassis and transmission which accentuates the pure performance potential of the GT-R are the key changes to Nissan’s flagship model for the 2012 model year. 

This latest version, which goes on sale from early December for the UK with deliveries expected in early 2012, is the most efficient yet. It offers even greater performance but this is allied to improved economy and lower emissions to provide further excitement to drivers and passengers. 

As well as more power, the 2012 MY GT-R has a newly developed asymmetric suspension which compensates for greater weight on the driver’s side in RHD models, enhanced transmission ‘feel’ and a stronger body for extra rigidity and ever better handling.



2012MY Nissan GT-R Overview 

1. Mechanical Features 

Engine 






By improving the GT-R’s engine efficiency, its fuel economy has been improved to 24mpg (from 23.5mpg), while engine output rises significantly to 550PS (+20PS) at 6,400rpm with maximum torque of 632Nm (+20Nm) from 3,200 to 5,800 rpm. 




Engine response and torque at mid and low-speeds, and power at high revolutions, has been significantly improved, mainly due to:



Improved intake efficiency 
Better air flow resistance, which has been reduced by the addition of an intake manifold fitted to the head of each unit and the use of resin in the enlarged air intake duct for the intercooler. 


Improved exhaust emissions efficiency and enhanced control. 


Reduced air flow resistance thanks to a more compact under floor catalyzer which improves emissions efficiency and reduces weight. 


Improved exhaust valve cooling performance by the adoption of a newly-designed metallic sodium-filled valve. At the same time, valve control timing, the air mixture ratio and ignition timing have been improved.


Transmission 

Shift feels and quietness has been refined thanks to a strengthened design of the shift fork arm and a firmer fixing bearing for the flywheel housing. A special differential oil R35 COMPETITION Type 2189E (75W140), which was developed for competition is now used in every version of GT-R. 

Body 

As well as greater power and torque, the reinforcing of certain areas around the rear part of the engine compartment and dash panel deliver more responsive handling while a greater sense of the vehicle’s grip on the road is transmitted to the driver. 



At the same time, more precise production methods, accompanied by advancements made in the vehicle body, have improved the inter-vehicle detection capability. This was achieved by changes in the positioning of the sensor and more rigid, highly-damped vehicle body, and by adding a more accurate acceleration sensor in areas with higher sensitivity in the vibration testing of each vehicle body. 

Suspension and brakes 

Accounting for the added weight of the driver in a right-hand drive vehicle coupled to the fact that the propeller shaft for front wheels is located on the right side of the vehicle; the GT-R’s suspension in RHD versions has been set asymmetrically. For the front suspension, there’s a harder spring rate on the left side while at the rear the suspension arm has been installed upwards on the left side and downwards on the right. This means an imbalanced wheel load when the car is stationary, but which is equalized during driving, providing improved responsiveness, smoothness and steering feel, as well as enhanced cornering stability and riding comfort (for RHD only).

2. Interior


The quality feel of the instruments placed in front of the driver have been enhanced by the addition of blue lighting inside the tachometer ring to match the shift position indicator light giving a more sophisticated atmosphere in the cockpit. 

Rear View Camera device will be standard on all models. 

The Bose® sound system woofers, have been changed to Bose® Precision Sound System woofers that were developed for the EGOIST grade to further enhance sound quality. 

3. TRACK FOCUSED VERSION 
(developed only in right hand drive form for – Japan and UK) 
A new version within the GT-R line up is currently being planned for the UK, designed for customers who want to enjoy a more track biased driving experience in their Nissan GT-R at a competitive price.

"TRACK PACK" is a custom option for the Pure Edition designed for customers who want to enjoy a more Spartan-feel driving experience in their Nissan GT-R. Jointly developed with NordRing company in Japan, it features the suspension, air guide for brake cooling (front and rear), and aluminum-alloy wheels made by Rays (with black quartz chrome color coating). The front spoiler with carbon air duct has been exclusively made for this edition and is installed as a set. For reducing the car's weight, this addition is made in a two-seat configuration (without rear seats, with quilted fabric mats). Also adopted are combination seats made with genuine leather and high-grip fabric, newly developed for the "TRACK PACK" option, which firmly holds the driver through the grip of the seat cloth.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Just wondering if the gear selectors on the steering wheel will be better quality.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

7:21 is the time so far...


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

R33_GTS-t said:


> 7:21 is the time so far...


Nice video, but watch the last few seconds of the lap, it reaches 7:21 and stays there for 1-2 seconds before they reach the line.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

looking at the MH email the dampers look like a straight lift of the blue nordring item










full spec here NordRing :: ???????Nissan R35 GT-R ??????? ????


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Guy said:


> Nice video, but watch the last few seconds of the lap, it reaches 7:21 and stays there for 1-2 seconds before they reach the line.


personally I think Nissan should let the timing stuff go


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> looking at the MH email the dampers look like a straight lift of the blue nordring item
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've said that the Track Pack includes the Nordring dampers.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> They've said that the Track Pack includes the Nordring dampers.


I know, it said ' nordring developed'; just interested they haven't badged them Nissan, just lifted a third party product

Having said that, the Nordring stuff in japan, is officially approved / Nissan warranty friendly; shame it is not sold officially here.

Might be on for a set of those blue dampers though.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> I know, it said ' nordring developed'; just interested they haven't badged them Nissan, just lifted a third party product
> 
> Having said that, the Nordring stuff in japan, is officially approved / Nissan warranty friendly; shame it is not sold officially here.
> 
> Might be on for a set of those blue dampers though.


Well they're all just differently tuned sets of the same Bilstein dampers at the end of the day, no special tricks or major hardware differences.

Those of us with CBA-R35s might well be getting access to similarly uprated dampers from a MUCH more affordable source than Nissan/Nordring very shortly...


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Litchfields??


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

sumo69 said:


> Litchfields??


Could be!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Does anyone have the slightest idea what this part of the 2012 press release means?

"Better air flow resistance, which has been reduced by the addition of an intake manifold fitted to the head of each unit and the use of resin in the enlarged air intake duct for the intercooler. "

Which unit? What intake manifold?

I suspect they are talking about the intercoolers and not the actual engine intake manifold?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Does anyone have the slightest idea what this part of the 2012 press release means?
> 
> "Better air flow resistance, which has been reduced by the addition of an intake manifold fitted to the head of each unit and the use of resin in the enlarged air intake duct for the intercooler. "
> 
> ...


I believe that means that the intake manifold is port matched as well as the intake ports in the cylinder head being polished.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> Does anyone have the slightest idea what this part of the 2012 press release means?
> 
> "Better air flow resistance, which has been reduced by the addition of an intake manifold fitted to the head of each unit and the use of resin in the enlarged air intake duct for the intercooler. "
> 
> ...


Mizuno said there were intake manifold changes in the Silverstone brief. I think this means a slippery resin is applied to the insides of the pipework to aid airflow.

Anders


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Perhaps I am naive, being a 'noob' and all but this all just seems too little for too much. The mechanical updates are minor - nothing serious like turbos etc has been changed. Many of the performance improvements I imagine are down to software updates which I imagine the likes of Litchfield will be able to grab hold of and apply to older cars with no trouble at all. To me it seems very much like the IT industry - companies like Intel allready have versions of existing technology that are improvements on what is available now but they trickle feed the market slowly with the improvements here and there to keep the punters buying. Now, don't get me wrong - the 2012 GTR is clearly the best version of the GTR out there and if you are buying a new car then great, but I have to question the logic of selling an older model for around 40k and then spending around another 30k to get the 2012 car. But for those for whom 30k is chicken feed great and I can only say good luck and I am envious.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I reckon the cost to change from a nearly 3 year old UK GTR even with one owner and low miles, good spec and colour, will be similar to what people could have bought a GTR for when it first came out, but trading in a 3 year old Golf GTI instead of a GTR!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I actually hope the new car prices keep going up each year....will help stabilise the second hand values of the older cars....less new ones will be sold and demand for older as will increase :thumbsup:


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

thistle said:


> I reckon the cost to change from a nearly 3 year old UK GTR even with one owner and low miles, good spec and colour, will be similar to what people could have bought a GTR for when it first came out, but trading in a 3 year old Golf GTI instead of a GTR!


The way the price increases are going this will be true for a GTR trade in on MY13/14.

Are there any updates a road user of a GTR would benefit from since my 59 plate ? apart from straight line speed which a Cobb or EcuTek can solve.


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

New Reg said:


> Perhaps I am naive, being a 'noob' and all but this all just seems too little for too much. The mechanical updates are minor - nothing serious like turbos etc has been changed. Many of the performance improvements I imagine are down to software updates which I imagine the likes of Litchfield will be able to grab hold of and apply to older cars with no trouble at all. To me it seems very much like the IT industry - companies like Intel allready have versions of existing technology that are improvements on what is available now but they trickle feed the market slowly with the improvements here and there to keep the punters buying. Now, don't get me wrong - the 2012 GTR is clearly the best version of the GTR out there and if you are buying a new car then great, but I have to question the logic of selling an older model for around 40k and then spending around another 30k to get the 2012 car. But for those for whom 30k is chicken feed great and I can only say good luck and I am envious.


Couldnt agree more - ive been in IT for 23 years, and its the same story - drip feeding minor changes.. Classic example Apples iphones - it takes them a year (long in the case of the 4gs) to implement a faster processer and a slightly better camera, and extra storage - Hardly innovative.

To take "real" benefits from changes you need to sit out the wait..3-4 years should probably top the mark....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

New Reg said:


> Perhaps I am naive, being a 'noob' and all but .......


Not wishing to be rude, it's late I've been up 20+ hours. You are right no new turbines etc but a lot of other imporvements. The quickest way round a track is a combination of a lot of things: power, suspension, braking etc. Just lobbing a couple of extra big blowers at it is a crude and not necessarily the best way of making a difference. I accept that the changes may be minor but the results are not - ask anyone how much they have to spend to get an extra tenth (0-60) and the rule of thumb is very high. So, while you may be quite right in some regards the changes made are about imporving the car not just upping the dyno


----------



## Gary_GTR_R35 (Jul 29, 2011)

Not sure if this has already been posted or shared...?

I have just received the following link from my local HPC rep, on the updated 2012 GTR.

Nissan GT-R Media


----------



## thb_da_one (Nov 30, 2007)

OK I have one question... What's the car with the camo?

Media Center interview: NISSAN GT-R CVE Kazutoshi Mizuno - YouTube


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

thb_da_one said:


> OK I have one question... What's the car with the camo?
> 
> Media Center interview: NISSAN GT-R CVE Kazutoshi Mizuno - YouTube


Looks like the track pack car.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

I look forward to driving a 2012, my only real criticism with the car (steering feel/feedback) seems to have been addressed to a degree, how effectively remains to be seen.

I'm really pleased with the continual development of the car, but it makes buying one harder because you don't want to miss out on stuff by getting an older model, yet the new prices just keep going one way which is out of reach!! 

Then again, I've not driven a pre '11 to quantify how many of the changes are marketing hype or drastically noticeable, certainly when you bring value as a factor into the equation.

If only the yen would crash and we could get them for launch prices again  
(124 yen/£ yesterday!)


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

NITO said:


> I look forward to driving a 2012, my only real criticism with the car (steering feel/feedback) seems to have been addressed to a degree, how effectively remains to be seen.
> 
> I'm really pleased with the continual development of the car, but it makes buying one harder because you don't want to miss out on stuff by getting an older model, yet the new prices just keep going one way which is out of reach!!
> 
> ...


I faced this problem a few months ago. Hadn't driven an older car went for a test drive in MY11 in August knowing that another model would be released within a year. But I chose to buy MY11 because you wouldn't buy anything if you waited for what's just around the corner.

I'm happy with my decision, if I want more power I can always Cobb and tweak suspension with Anti Roll bars to improve handling.

Anders


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Anders_R35 said:


> I faced this problem a few months ago. Hadn't driven an older car went for a test drive in MY11 in August knowing that another model would be released within a year. But I chose to buy MY11 because you wouldn't buy anything if you waited for what's just around the corner.
> 
> I'm happy with my decision, if I want more power I can always Cobb and tweak suspension with Anti Roll bars to improve handling.
> 
> Anders


Absolutely right and same goes for pre my11 cars....you are only a Cobb and a set of ARB's away from bringing the older cars right up to date performance wise. You won't get the update interior seats and trim but that's very minor to me. Also sat nav update has just been released if you feel the need :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I think the model improvements overall are good and worthwhile having, and I'm looking forward to learning more on the track pack car ( the development car at the Ring was awesome! )

Just can't get my mind around the cost to change, what thistle says, plus a bit more for track pack cost :nervous:


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> Also sat nav update has just been released if you feel the need :thumbsup:


Does this have to be applied by the dealer or can it be downloaded and applied by the owner?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Stevie76 said:


> I think it's amazing how Nissan are upgrading the car each year. I think they knew when they built it what the engine was capable of and each year they will up the power a bit and make the odd other change. I still believe that upgrading my current car is a much more financially sensible route to take until a 'big' change comes in either in styling or performance. I think many owners are pushing their cars on in line with the upgrades that Nissan are bringing out each year.
> 
> Having driven the MY11 and MY12 ( I think) I can't justify the cost to change over my MY10 car....not knocking anyone that does as each to their own but always said each new car I buy has to be 'significantly better' than the one I have or there is no point in changing and I don't think we are there yet to justify the loss and spending 74k on a new one.
> 
> Well done Nissan though....the stock car should easily be a 911T killer :thumbsup:


Hear Hear !!!! I agree 100% with you. I use my car on track and as I have said before, I think I bottle it before the car !!!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

New Reg said:


> Does this have to be applied by the dealer or can it be downloaded and applied by the owner?


Dealer only i think....there Is another thread on it here somewhere started a couple of days ago on subject.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

New Reg said:


> Does this have to be applied by the dealer or can it be downloaded and applied by the owner?


You can do this yourself


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Arcam said:


> You can do this yourself


Sorry Eddie forgot to ask you yesterday there was a mention of firmware update - assume the DVD map update is just that and NHPC has to do firmware upgrade (hopefully it will stop directing me off motorway junctions and then straight back on again grrr).

Ordering mine from WLMG tomorrow so will chat once got it installed on Friday (assuming they have stock).


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Sorry Eddie forgot to ask you yesterday there was a mention of firmware update - assume the DVD map update is just that and NHPC has to do firmware upgrade (hopefully it will stop directing me off motorway junctions and then straight back on again grrr).
> 
> Ordering mine from WLMG tomorrow so will chat once got it installed on Friday (assuming they have stock).


Hmm, not 100% sure Rog but my understanding is that it will have the firmware as well, but I will check to be sure.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

thistle said:


> I reckon the cost to change from a nearly 3 year old UK GTR even with one owner and low miles, good spec and colour, will be similar to what people could have bought a GTR for when it first came out, but trading in a 3 year old Golf GTI instead of a GTR!


My concern is that the GTR will no longer be the working mans super car killer, by the time the R36 comes along we'll be looking at an 80K + price tag which is a long way from the 55K in 2008.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

vxrcymru said:


> My concern is that the GTR will no longer be the working mans super car killer, by the time the R36 comes along we'll be looking at an 80K + price tag which is a long way from the 55K in 2008.


80K is still considerable but, 100K is little too much.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Bear in mind the shockingly strong yen at 122Y/£ now compared to nigh on 250 yen/£ at launch!!


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

anybody know, when will nissan UK updating his GTR website?

Still the old one :chairshot


----------



## FearMatty (Nov 17, 2011)

the 2013's come out january they announced


----------

